# Cory's death cant figure out help plz



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok so my 25 gallon (signature below has not been updated right except for cory's) had 9 corys in it 4 days ago now I'm down to 7 one dieing now. The symptoms are they are separated from the school it seems then swim around kinda slow but not to bad all of the sudden they are on their back gills are still moving no visible sign's of anything. Any idea's out there? btw water param's are good.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

are you sure they're getting plenty of food with all those other bottom feeding loaches in there? how are you feeding them, just flakes and letting what doesn't get eaten by the angle and the krib settle to the bottom, or have you been dropping in an algae wafer or something in every so often for them?

when I had my 3 Cories and a Dojo Loach, there seemed to be a lot of competition for food off the bottom, so I'd treat them to an algae wafer once or twice a week, as well as some blood worms


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I'm pretty sure they are getting enough food the tank has a lot of algae growth on the lava rock. I am feeding flakes and shrimp pellets, with the occasional blood worm feast. one thing i just remembered is they also seem to swim to the top for float up then about 1/2 inch away from surface they dart back down shortly after this i see him dead. all 3 have done this. when he goes i'll take a pic to see if anyone else can identify anything. 


*Edit*
Just noticed another is going to the top scared him to swim away but saw that whenever he stopped swimming on the bottom he would float.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd still be throwing in a few algae wafers a week. What form of testing do you have?


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Api master test kit love it  I took a closer look at the 2 dieing ones at least one seems to have red/inflamed gills not sure though.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Add any fish lately? I had something happen recently, not with corys but with neons, and now my danios. They would just seem to have a hard time getting around, moving infrequently to adjust where the water was pushing them, until they died. Only thing I've noticed is what seems to be slightly inflamed gills. 

Try not to cross contaminate tanks with water, fish, or nets.. remove dead bodies ASAP. I'm wondering if what I have is Neon Tetra Disease (a patch of skin on one tetra was "dead looking" before he went belly up).

Hope you figure it out. I know how it feels.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah saw you're post after i posted seems like similar symptoms. The only new ones are the cory's and now the current death toll is 3 and a 4th dieing. He's in a 5G quarantine tank right now hoping to catch something, anything that will give me a clue with em. GL to you to gotta hate those mystery death's.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cories are not algae eaters they need meaty foods. From the sound of it, ammonia poison, but you say parameters are good. Can you give us the readings and how often do you do water changes? What type of conditioner do you use when doing water changes.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok well ammonia is at .25 ppm, nitrites are 0-.25 ppm, and nitrates are a bit high at 20 ppm. preform a 20-25% water change every2-4 days. using Aqueon water conditioner. Also this morning brings the death toll to 5 outa 9 total cory's 4 left and starting to show same sign's. Here's a pic of the one with the most physical sign's. He already passed 


same pic just farther away (his tail was getting chewed on by one of my crabs before i got him out)


*Edit*
Should I quarantine the remaining cory's or see if they might survive?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long have your ammonia and nitrites been above zero?


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

i believe only about a week they go to zero then bounce back up to .25 thats the highest they have been at since the cycle.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

? my 3 albinos survived an ammonia spike over 6 for almost a week (I was over feeding for a while...), and they were perfectly healthy... that's strange... they stayed perfectly healthy up until I had to give them up; turned them in at the LFS before I moved

and your nitrates are fine; I think up to about 40 is perfectly acceptable


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd say it was the loaches. My yoyo's are aggressive as hell. But, I have a school of 13.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

ok so i'm watching the 4 remaining cory's all cant seem to stay on the bottom (stop swimming and begin to float) then swim again. my biggest concern is now my other tank members (accepted that the cory's are lost) clows and angel are my biggest concern this spread through the cory's so rapidly and still have no idea whats doing it??? Help lol


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

do you have another tank you can quarantine the Cories in? like a 5 or 10 gallon?


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

yes i do and will as for now no one else in the tank is showing any sign's


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

well all nine cory's have meet their demise. Still have no idea what it was/is. In the quarantine tank (has 4 ghost shrimp) 1 shrimp is dead others are fine just a bit odd to me. Any idea's what type of infection could infect and kill within 24 hr?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Same tank where you've been treating for ich for so long?


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

no it's not they were in the 25G moved the reaming 3 or 4 to my 5G died within 24 hr. 36G has had ich for about 1 month. the 25G just started treating today. What baffles me is that whatever this was killed nine cory's within 24 hr of each death except at the end it started speeding up 3 down in less than 24. total time to it took for all 9 to die about 4 or 5 days. Btw Thank you everyone for trying to help me figure this out


----------

